# بعض المصطلحات فى الهندسه البحريه .



## Eng-Maher (6 يوليو 2009)

بعض المصطلحات فى الهندسه البحريه .​ 

http://www.rexboatingclub.com/glossary.shtml


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 يوليو 2009)

[FONT=Helvetica,Arial]*Charter Boats, Yacht and Vessel Insurance
Terms and Glossary*[/FONT] http://www.charterboatsinsurance.com/charter-insurance-terms.html


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 يوليو 2009)

قاموس بحرى على ملف بى دى اف

http://www.marad.dot.gov/documents/Glossary_final.pdf


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 يوليو 2009)

Glossary


http://www.crowley.com/glossary/default.asp


----------



## sal_sho (11 يوليو 2009)

*good worc*

اكثر من رائع شكرا جدا 


eng-maher قال:


> glossary
> 
> 
> http://www.crowley.com/glossary/default.asp


----------



## محمد زرقة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً أخى الكريم


----------



## a7medbakr (2 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
موضوع رائع اخى الحبيب


----------



## midofm (7 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## essamfarrag (8 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس ماهر على القاموس ، وبارك الله فيك.
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شرفت كتير دكتور احمد .. المنتدى منور بحضرتك

كما اشكر كل من ساهم بكلمه هنا الف شكر


----------



## sniperman (5 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## ENG:Sara Ali (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا كتير على القاموس وجزاك الله كل خير


----------

